# Thank you Kiwiman



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Kiwiman sent me something soft and white. :whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I can hardly wait for the chance to play with It. :thumbup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks Jeff !!! I'll give it a go in the next day or two. :thumbsup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

moore said:


> Kiwiman sent me something soft and white. :whistling2:


Shh, Don't tell buck.

Cool, Now you can try fuse and tell us what you think.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

cazna said:


> tell us what you think.


I haven't even tried it yet ..and I Like it!:yes:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

moore said:


> Thanks Jeff !!! I'll give it a go in the next day or two. :thumbsup:


Origami :yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I received another package yesterday Kiwiman ...:blink:..THANKS MAN!
The whif handed it to me and said .Your little friend sent you some more dryer sheets . I said.. Honey! Don't confuse them with dryer sheets unless you want some really itchy panties !!! :whistling2:


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

Scott and I have been looking for the bigger rolls of fiba fuse but they won't bring in couple rolls ... Scott was saying that we would need to order 6 pallets.. We need a supplier for the bigger rolls of fiba fuse


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

moore said:


> I received another package yesterday Kiwiman .....THANKS MAN!
> The whif handed it to me and said .Your little friend sent you some more dryer sheets . I said.. Honey! Don't confuse them with dryer sheets unless you want some really itchy panties !!! :whistling2:


Thats funny, both packets were sent at the same time :blink:
I wanted to send a parcel of full width fuse but me being miserable tried to beat the shipping costs (note the economy sticker :whistling2, so I cut them into squares and sent them in two seperate envelopes thinking I would get away with paying only letter rates, but no, because they are not printed paper I had to pay the same as if I were sending a larger parcel :furious: 
It should be enough to get you hooked on the stuff anyway.....I feel like a drug dealer :shifty:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Toontowntaper said:


> Scott and I have been looking for the bigger rolls of fiba fuse but they won't bring in couple rolls ... Scott was saying that we would need to order 6 pallets.. We need a supplier for the bigger rolls of fiba fuse


If you're only using it for patching Toon a big roll will last forever, it would be well worth paying the shipping costs if you ordered a roll online somewhere.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Moore, just a heads up... Home Depot online will have the best price on the big rolls of fibafuse. They are about half the cost that our supplier charges :thumbsup:. Got like 2-3 rolls sitting around.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> Thats funny, both packets were sent at the same time :shifty:


They got here bro! That's all that matters ! :thumbup:


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

Yeah looking at it to do patches ... Looks like we will have to check for someone in canada that won't kill us on shipping lol ...


----------

